# The Right To A Section?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi There.

I'm sat here panicking, and I've still got weeks to go!  Basically, my DD was born 9 months ago.  I was due to be induced at 38 weeks due to Gestational Diabetes, and they thought she was going to be a big baby.

By fate, my waters broke naturally the day before the induction, and they let me labour myself.  After 36 hours, numerous drips, and an epidural (thank god), I was taken to theatre for a section as I was only 2cms (being kind) dilated, and getting nowhere. 

DD was born fine, 6lbs 12oz, and I recovered really well from the section, driving and back to normal after three weeks.

I then found out I was unexpectedly pregnant with #2, and I am six months gone.  I again have Gestational Diabetes, so am insulin dependent and under the clinic.

I assumed I'd have another section, as I've read they can't induce once you've had a section, due to the scar tissue?  

However, at my appointment yesterday, the SpR kept discussing VBAC!   I told him I wanted a section, and he started spouting out percentages at me!

The main reason, except for finding the whole process so distressing last time, for a section is that my DD will be a year old.  We have no family and limited friends where we live, and I can't just palm her off on someone should I go into natural labour. 

I wanted to be able to plan the section, arrange for a family member, someone who she loves and knows, to take time off to be with her, and just have a calm delivery.

I feel so, so sick and I don't know what to do.    It's my body, and I think I should have the choice, but no one is listening.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Snags

I would be inclined to speak to your GP and MW about this.

The FF midwives are not around for a week.

Who will be looking after your dd when you have a section?

Will you have support afterwards? Especially with a one year old.

Jeanettex


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm not under the care of a GP or MW, I am Consultant only!   They are like trying to get hold of gold dust!

I'm next in on 9th Feb, so I guess I'm just going to have to fret until then. 

Aftercare is not a problem.  DH is having 2 weeks paternity leave and 2 weeks annual leave, and hopefully   once the baby is here, we will be moving closer to the small amount of family I do have, mainly for their support.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Hun

I would start getting prepared for this meeting!!

Write down your reasons for wanting a section.

Have a look at the VBAC website.

Even if you have a planned section (which is normally anytime after 38 weeks depending on dr) you will still need to have a back up plan incase you going into labour before the planned date.

Im sorry I cant be of anymore help.

Do you not get seen by any midwives?

Jeanettex


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette   No, I get seen every week by a Consultant Endocrinologist and usually the SpR in Obs and Gynae, they see me in a joint appointment at the clinic I have to attend.

They then up the insulin, and feel the baby, and send me packing for another week. I saw a midwife when I was booked in at 12 weeks, but that's it.

Apparenly all high risk births are Consultant only?  

I'm starting to write things down, as you suggested and I've taken a look at the VBAC website.  I'm still confused how they are considering a VBAC before 38 weeks if I don't labour naturally, as I know they can't induce after a csection!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Snags

I can only suggest that you go armed with information re VBAC

I was high risk but still saw a mw for bp, urine check, measuring afterards I saw the dr (normally cons as well). 

Oink should be back monday (work depending etc) so im sure she will advice you much better than me!

Jxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh right, the HCA's at the Diabetes Clinic do bloods, BP and urine analysis each week when I go, so they've obviously replaced the MW's with them?    It could be that it's not in the maternity wing, so maybe they don't have the MW resources to let them come to the clinic? Who knows!


----------

